
The List of Dildos Which Will Steal Your Data - dannykwells
https://news.avclub.com/here-s-the-latest-list-of-dildos-that-want-to-steal-you-1832653283
======
strangecasts
Werner Schober held a great talk about this for 35C3:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzR4eEp0w3Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzR4eEp0w3Y)

It starts out as a story about a funny thesis idea, but slowly grows into a
horrifying litany of basic security mistakes, including "private" photos being
vulnerable to insecure direct object references and devices accepting
_unauthenticated_ Bluetooth packets

